
I-score: Free and open-source intermedia sequencer - adamnemecek
http://i-score.org/
======
fit2rule
This seems to be an extremely powerful tool, but the onramp is pretty long -
many strange abstractions have to be configured and running properly before
you can get anything out of it.

I would highly recommend that the package maintainers for i-Score consider
adding pre-made samples to the package.. this way at the least, we could load
the tutorial files and see how it works without having to dance through the
fire of configuring Pd, adding a new patch, etc. This can be very daunting for
newcomers - so it'll mean your users will be the more pro/critical types.
You've got to work on the newbies in this field (music-making), or else you
don't get the users you think you deserve ..

------
stuaxo
The Ubuntu packages seem quite out of date.

------
cyphar
Typo: Ressources.

I'd also recommend setting up LetsEncrypt.

~~~
stuaxo
That's nice, but a bit off topic for the original site.

